# Keycodes ?



## Dr.Dirty (23. Jan 2006)

Wie finde ich heraus welchen KeyCode ich für welchen Taste verwenden muss....

In der Robot Klass...

keyPress
public void keyPress(int keycode) --> was ist z.b "Enter" oder ein "t"

mousePress
public void mousePress(int buttons)--> welchen integer benötige ich für die "linkemaustaste" ?

Gibt es irgendwo eine Liste allre codes ?


----------



## Roar (23. Jan 2006)

:arrow: http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/java/awt/event/KeyEvent.html


----------



## Dr.Dirty (23. Jan 2006)

Verdammt... bin ich blind oder was ? 

wiso finde ich unter den "mouseEvents" den "linkstastenklick" nicht ....

weis den zufällig jemand ?


----------



## AlArenal (23. Jan 2006)

Dr.Dirty hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Verdammt... bin ich blind oder was ?
> 
> wiso finde ich unter den "mouseEvents" den "linkstastenklick" nicht ....
> 
> weis den zufällig jemand ?



Weil du nicht richtig liest 



			
				API hat gesagt.:
			
		

> The button which has changed state is returned by getButton()


----------



## Dr.Dirty (23. Jan 2006)

jo... habs mittlerweile auch rausgefunden  

Gibt es ein tool welches mir anzeigt (wen ich di maus bewege) auf welchem pixel (x,y-achse) ich mich zurzeit befinde ?


----------



## The_S (23. Jan 2006)

Selber programmieren!? Einfach deinem Fenster einen MouseMotionListener adden und dir dann immer in z. B. einer Statusleiste die aktuellen Koordinaten ausgeben lassen.

Ist net sonderlich schwer und ne gute Übung ist es auch


----------



## Dr.Dirty (25. Jan 2006)

Gibts ein tool welches mir anzeigt auf welchem pixel ich mich zurzeit mit der maus befinde...

das mit dem selberprogrammieren zeigt mir nur an auf welchem pixel ich mich innerhalb des "gui" befinde, ich brauche jedoch eine pixelanzeige auf den ganzen bildschirm bezogen...

kann mir da jemand helfen ?


----------



## bummerland (25. Jan 2006)

guck dir mal die Klasse Robot an.


----------



## Dr.Dirty (25. Jan 2006)

mit der klasse robot hab ich ja dies erstellt, das ich den x,y aktuellen pixel auf meinem "gui" sehe... dohc ich schaffe es nicht dies auf den ganzen bildschirm zu übernehmen... weiss nicht wie... 

ich könnte natürklich eifach ein gui machen welches so gross ist wie der screen also 1280*1024 und somit würde ich dan den realen pixelstand sehen  das wäre ne ide... zwar ein bisschen billeg... aber sollte gehN


----------



## bummerland (25. Jan 2006)

ah, ich seh grad, Robot kann nur Mauspositionen setzen, nicht lesen  ???:L


----------



## Dr.Dirty (25. Jan 2006)

mal ne andere frage... wiso läst er (robot) die shift-taste widr. los ?

robot.keyPress(KeyEvent.VK_SHIFT);

sollte doch gedrückt bleiben oder ? 

bis ich di methoden robot.keyReleaseblablabla aufrufe... oder ? 

irgendwiä fuzt es nicht richtig.... shit-wird gleich widr. losgelassen 

kann mir jemand helfen ?


----------



## bummerland (25. Jan 2006)

ah die hier wars, die ich meine: MouseInfo


----------



## Dr.Dirty (25. Jan 2006)

jo jo ... di hab ich schon lange... aber jetzt hab ich das problem mit der shit-taste... dass er di nicht gedrückt lässt 

weiss ja menad mehr ?


----------



## bummerland (25. Jan 2006)

müsste er eigentlich. zeig ma code


----------



## Dr.Dirty (25. Jan 2006)

```
robot.mouseMove(250,115);
        robot.mousePress(MouseEvent.BUTTON1_MASK);
        robot.mouseRelease(MouseEvent.BUTTON1_MASK);
        robot.keyPress(KeyEvent.VK_SHIFT);
        robot.keyPress(KeyEvent.VK_HOME);
        robot.keyPress(KeyEvent.VK_DELETE);
```

Robot klickt in ein Textfeld und sollte den ganzen text löschen...


----------



## bummerland (25. Jan 2006)

du musst auch VK_HOME und VK_DELETE releasen.


----------



## DR.Dirty (25. Jan 2006)

Ne ne... leider nicht... so hatte ich es am anfang... dies schien mir auch am klarsten... doch es hat leider keine auswirkungen...


----------



## bummerland (25. Jan 2006)

```
robot.mouseMove(250,115);
robot.mousePress(MouseEvent.BUTTON1_MASK);
robot.mouseRelease(MouseEvent.BUTTON1_MASK);
robot.keyPress(KeyEvent.VK_SHIFT);
robot.keyPress(KeyEvent.VK_HOME);
robot.keyrelease(KeyEvent.VK_HOME);
robot.keyrelease(KeyEvent.VK_SHIFT);
robot.keyPress(KeyEvent.VK_DELETE);
robot.keyrelease(KeyEvent.VK_DELETE);
```
so müsste es gehen


----------



## Dr.Dirtz (25. Jan 2006)

vielen Dank... funzt jedoch leider immernoch nicht ....

scheisse scheisse scheisse....

das kakt mich an... mit dem mausbutton funzt alles schoen mit mousepress und mousrelease.... komisch komisch... wiso wils bei der shift taste nich funzen...


----------

